# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Translate, pls

## Gerty

Guys, what does "Mondo Bongo" means? You know - in the song: 
Latino caribo, mondo bongo
The flower looks good in your hair...     ::   
Thanks!

----------


## collegegirl

Hmm, I'm not sure. I plugged it into freetranslation.com, but it didn't work. Which makes me think that maybe 'mondo bongo' is a made up word   ::  Or Spanglish.

----------


## Gerty

could it be some huge drums?

----------


## Vespre

A m

----------

